# Japanese multi-layered steel



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

This is is feast of my trade with Les @Blueglass. Les - thanks for your patience man... Really 
Japanese multi-layered steel around a high carbon core. 
10 3/8 overall length with a 5.5" blade. The handle is buttonwood that Les provided. This is the first time I have ever worked with buttonwood but I have to admit I like it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

Nice knife- beautiful piece of steel!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2016)

Stunning and well worth waiting for. Like I told you all along I would rather have an artist take his time and go with his heart than force something. It will be going everywhere with me for quite awhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

It's raining Super Sexy Satterfields on Sunday! Man that just rocks Scott. Awesome blade, handle looks like it would be one with your hand. That buttonwood has some real depth gonna have to try and get some of that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2016)

@Kevin you have some of that. I included a bookmatched set of small boards that are some what rough cut with the Mahogany bowl blank. Now you are going to be digging through boxes to find it I'll bet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> @Kevin you have some of that.



That buttonwood really has some depth to it, I'm glad I have some.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Molokai (May 1, 2016)

Someone has been busy past week. This one is ,from the heart, really amazing and I love it. Maybe we should do another knife trade !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Someone has been busy past week. This one is ,from the heart, really amazing and I love it. Maybe we should do another knife trade !



Ready whenever you are!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2016)

That's a beauty! Interesting steel... What's the rationale for layering steel? Cosmetic or functional?


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

DKMD said:


> What's the rationale for layering steel? Cosmetic or functional?



Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes.


I'll never be able to repay you for sharing your knowledge on the subject... The level of detail alone is impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's a beauty! Interesting steel... What's the rationale for layering steel? Cosmetic or functional?


From my understanding it originated with Japanese sword making. The high carbon core takes an edge better and holds it longer, but is more brittle and apt to break. Wrapping it in softer steels protected the brittle core and absorbed impact, making it a lot tougher overall. The blade was is ground on one side to reveal the high carbon steel to form the edge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2016)

Way to go. Buttonwood is very eye catching.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> @Kevin you have some of that. I included a bookmatched set of small boards that are some what rough cut with the Mahogany bowl blanks. Now you are going to be digging through boxes to find it I'll bet.



I think I have some too? I have to go look now....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Excellent job Scott!! That is one beautiful knife....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2016)

I have been leaving the bottom pic on my screen and open and stare every so often.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 1, 2016)

Outstanding job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 1, 2016)

That is a really nice knife style and I really love the look of the handle material.A well executed build, Scott!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 1, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> The blade was is ground on one side to reveal the high carbon steel to form the edge.



Gorgeous Gorgeous Are you stating that it is a chisel grind?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Gorgeous Gorgeous Are you stating that it is a chisel grind?


No - just explaining wrapping hard steel in soft steel in general. This knife has a flat grind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2016)

If I helped initiate another trade with Molokai this knife just got even cooler. That was my favorite thread last year!

Oh and my childhood tree fort was in a large Buttonwood. I asked a sawyer friend in KW for some because of that. MOstly it is used to smoke food down there so I didn't expect the beauty I saw. He had me help him mill a gorgeous log of it that will soon be a drum and a coffee table (made my month). I brought a lathe to him anout a year later to save him shipping and this was one of the logs he sent home with me. so this stuff and this knife will have a special place in my heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

I had to try this one as well and it cuts amazingly. I see a C. Mahogany display stand in its future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 5, 2016)

Outstanding Scott, and that buttonwood is killer. First I've heard of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 5, 2016)

Scott I missed this but I am sure it is not too late to comment. I love your grind. Thanks for the lesson about grinding one side first on this material. If you continued to grind to the top would you have show additional layers?

As for the buttonwood I am glad you used it. It is amazing. I have a log I picked up from my trip to Key West and wondered what it could look like inside. The outside of the log is crazy with figure everywhere. Can't wait to cut it up and send it out for stabilizing now.

Overall a great knife. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

@Foot Patrol did it come from Doug? If so I promise it will be crazy!


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 5, 2016)

@Blueglass the wood indeed came from Doug. Great guy. He had a button wood board I wanted but it was 8 feet by 2 feet and 2 inches thick. I only wanted a 2 x2 foot section but I would have had to buy the whole board. Could not fit it in the truck with the Bike on in the bed. It was amazing with tons of curl. I also bought tropical almond, coconut palm and Jamaica Dogwood. He had a great collection. You need to spend some time there digging through all he has. Good man and when I return I will visit him again.


----------



## Blueglass (May 5, 2016)

My mom lives on Big Pine, I see Doug every time I go down. Pretty sure I know the buttonwood board you are talking about. There used to be 2 book matched of those. Maybe still is. I've got where get logs and sometimes he helps me mill them. I love seeing them open up. He has hooked me up nicely as well though. Great guy for sure. I am happy to help him mill just to hang out and see the wood. I have hooked him up pretty nice a couple times now and that makes me happy as well.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 5, 2016)

Another winner Scott, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 6, 2016)

I have a smile on my face the size of Texas! That is one sharp knife...never heard of buttonwood? Is it a hard wood like maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 6, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I have a smile on my face the size of Texas! That is one sharp knife...never heard of buttonwood? Is it a hard wood like maple?



It is a mangrove so Imnot sure how it would be classified but it is hard. Very nice to work with.


----------



## Blueglass (May 6, 2016)

Hardwood... very hard wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 12, 2016)

Scott, I have had a slow day at work today and I have been really looking at every inch of this knife and how beautiful it is! I really love it huge. Also I mentally thank you every time I cut ginger now. Thank you so much for your hard work!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 12, 2016)

You cut your wife Ginger!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 12, 2016)

@robert flynt yes I'll cut Penney's ginger and with that Nakiri she might cut me if I get too lippy. She is a practitioner of Traditional Chinese Medicine and now my boss. so I cut cases of ginger but I like where you were going with that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (May 16, 2016)

Wow at the buttonwood!!


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2016)

Scott, I'm late getting here sorry. That is a spectacular knife, incredible job with it!!! Les, if you ever need more mesquite maybe we can trade for some of that buttonwood, I've never laid eyes or hands on it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 17, 2016)

@Tony I have just enough of this super curly stuff to make one drum shell. I have 3 planks from a crotch left that are not super figured but have nice colors. I'm good on Mesquite right now. Next trip to the Keys Buttonwood will be what I seek mainly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

